# How do you package your prints?



## bellacat (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to be as professional as can be when I give my prints to my clients so am thinking of getting clear bags for the prints, photo boxes and maybe even carry bags to deliver the prints to the client.

This is what i have thought about using:
www.clearbags.com for the print bags
www.npdbox.com for the print boxes
www.nashvillewraps.com for the delivery bags

Are there better places I should be shopping or that you would recommend?

I have even thought about getting some matt boards but don't know if that is worth the investment and if its would be something clients would appreciate or if i should offer as an additional option.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2007)

Prints go in velum envelopes, then in white boxes with blue tissue paper to fill the box with Blow Pops sitting on the top. Simple and inexpensive and I get tons of positive comments about my packaging. If I'm shipping the order, I just tape it up, slap a UPS label on it and send it on it's way.

Envelopes from www.envelopemall.com,
Tissue from www.bagsandbows.com
Boxes from www.uline.com


----------



## ScottS (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait so you use candy like packing peanuts!? Awesome!


----------



## bellacat (Oct 5, 2007)

why use vellum instead of clear. is one cheaper than the other or is that just the look you are going for?


----------

